# A visit to Hacienda Del Mar?



## SunsetMaven (May 18, 2021)

We (family of 4) are thinking about going to Hacienda Del Mar in December using CUP points.

I’ve seen a lot going on about property updates but all from an owner’s perspective.

Has anyone visited post-refurbishment and can confirm how everything is? Would also love tips, recommendations for the trip as I am just starting to plan.

thanks!


----------



## PerryKing (May 18, 2021)

Check out car rental rates first. I’m due to got Wild Oak Ranch in Sa Antonio in July and the car rental companies want $900 and over for the cheapest rental for a week.

Or other ways to get to the resort. I would think a car would be essential to enjoy Puerto Rico. The in house privately operated travel agency (Dorado Travel)  has a car service including picking up at the airport. But I found that service quite expensive even before the car shortage.  (At least for me as a single traveler, it might make more sense for a family however) 

Just a thought. To consider. Any one have an idea ? And cost estimate ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PerryKing (May 18, 2021)

Not to mention potential COVID testing. How are you going to handle that ? i.e. be sure to check  out the Puerto Rico travel restrictions thoroughly.

As for as the resort it’s looking very good to me in the pictures. I have spent as much as 6 weeks straight several times during all of November through Christmas in  the pre hurricane past, but right now I’m still hesitant to go while putting up any COVID testing before or on the return trip.

That’s why I went to my Coconut Plantation in Bonita Springs FL week last December, with no problem. And had a great time. But still now there is  the same car rental cost problem is popping up !  Just a FYI.

But by December this years all things and conditions of travel to Puerto Rico and other places hopefully will be much easier by then.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PerryKing (May 22, 2021)

However  the resort itself is a fun place to be,, and  is located in  a historic neighborhood ( The Historic Plantation, the Ritz Carlton  resort , the beach,  all part of the same golf course(s)  that the Hacienda del mar is  located next to. All part of the original Plantation.  You can visit the Plantation by just driving in through the guard gate, talk to the guard i,e  " Your going to play golf"  or "you going to the resturant" , because it is the entrance to the Golf Club house for the two operating golf courses and a public resturant and golf shop . 

The Hacienda Del Mar guest used to have room charging privilege's at the Plantation resturant and golf course. but I'm sure that has since ended.  Visit the Ritz Carlton spa and see the life size oil painting of *Amelia Earhart *and learn about her connection to the Plantation and her friend , the daughter of the original plantation land owner, and who operated the plantation after her father died,  and who later  that sold the Plantation to Rockefeller who then developed the Beach Hotels that became the Hyatt's.  To get into the grounds of the Ritz you probably will have to have a lunch, dinner or spa reservation.  " The Plantation" is approximately across the street from the Ritz. The plantation was Formally a Sugar  Cane and Pineapple plantation, that encompassed all the land that in now comprises the plantation, the  Ritz Carlton, the three Golf courses , the Hacienda del Mar , all the residential areas between the original hotels and the all the hotel grounds.    See her small airport and Bi-plane that is   preserved on the Plantation property known as the "Plantation"  .  The Planation entrance is basically across the road from the Ritz Carlton Resort.  (a 6 Star Reserve Hotel)   Also visit the "Centro" part of Dorado the town, itself. The historic, and recently restored church on the park / plaza in the center of Dorado.

And you well get to see the demolition of the former Hyatt Cerromar Beach hotel right next door.  I stayed there once for 3 nights in April of 2003, and attended a huge and wonderful Easter Buffet on the back lawn,  That's all when it was a great place, but since it was closed it has become an eyesore.  So good riddance to it.  PERRY

But you can now enjoy the area at the Hacienda Del Mar Hyatt Residence club !

*FYI More info on the History and the Ritz Carlton Development:* http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/16/travel/a-ritz-ups-the-ante-in-puerto-rico.html

This link used to be a free read. looks like the New York times now wants to limit it to Subscribers !  Sorry about that.


----------



## PerryKing (May 24, 2021)

Puerto Rico today, 5-24-2021,  is relaxing COVID testing and travel rules for US citizens.  Will just need to fill out a government questioner online before arrival , or at the San Juan airport with  the extra  hassle of doing it at the airport on arrival !  Then they give you a pass (qcode) approving you to  leave the airport


----------



## Scubadoc (May 29, 2021)

We stayed there in April this year. Rooms have been nicely renovated, the pool and restaurant area are clean and attractively landscaped. In Puerto Rico, mask wearing was mandated throughout the country, and temperature checks are routine at all indoor sites. A rental car is a must if you want to enjoy Old San Juan, which is about 30 miles away. We paid about $450 for a standard sized car. Most restaurants are open with both indoor and outdoor seating available. We enjoyed our week there, and it is the first time we were able to enjoy it since we bought it about 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## jont (May 30, 2021)

Scubadoc said:


> We stayed there in April this year. Rooms have been nicely renovated, the pool and restaurant area are clean and attractively landscaped. In Puerto Rico, mask wearing was mandated throughout the country, and temperature checks are routine at all indoor sites. A rental car is a must if you want to enjoy Old San Juan, which is about 30 miles away. We paid about $450 for a standard sized car. Most restaurants are open with both indoor and outdoor seating available. We enjoyed our week there, and it is the first time we were able to enjoy it since we bought it about 5 or 6 years ago.


I was there about the same time as you. First time there. Got in thru an II trade. Used an AC as a result of a covid replacement for one of my Marriott weeks. I agree with everything you said. Very nice, would def go again. A little remote so a car is absolutely necesssry. Also reslly liked the beach and pool. Resturant had good food and service


----------



## PerryKing (Jun 2, 2021)

As an option to visit *Old San Juan* You can drive a sorter distance from the resort EAST ON HIGHWAY 165 to CATANO   and park your car in the paid  lot at the ferry terminal  or on the street in the Catano town area and then take to short ride on the  ferry over to Old San Juan for 50 Cents (or half that for seniors)   and save on the cost and parking hassle of parking  in Old San Juan. The ferry takes you right to the middle of town in lower San Juan.  When first there I suggest that you begin your sight seeing by turning left as you come out of the ferry terminal and walk toward the pink colored US Customs house  and then continuing all the way along the "*Paseo de la Princesa"*,  the tree lined "Princess walk"  all the way to the monument of the past settlers of Puerto Ricco.  (The governors house is above you on the right as you stroll along the Paseo de la Princeesa) And if you want,  containing from the monument a bit further on  to the original *GATE OF SAN JUAN (Puerta de San Juan) *and through it uphill to the Cathedral and on into other areas of town.   Or at the gate, instead of going through the gate, (or go through and then come back)  you can continue along the sidewalk all the way to the U.S National Park areas of the Colonial forts protecting the harbor:  *Castillo San Felipe del Morrow* and from there to the *Castillo de San Cristobal*. After the forts it all down hill back to the ferry terminal (and Cruise Ship terminal) on the water front.  You might watch for and visit the *"PLAZA COLON"*  (Columbus square and monument - also near the old Casino building)  on the way down hill. 

Other sighting Old San Juan>  ( Not to mention the bar where the Pina Colada was invented, the various shops and restaurants.  the overlook of the sea and bird watching at the park: P*arque de Las Palomas  near also the 18th century Chapel: Capilla del Santo Cristo de la Salud,  The Plaza de Armas,  and the Capital Building of Puerto Rico, *with a very nice historical display inside the building and also plaza in front of the capital building  with a display of the coat of Arms of every incorporated towns in Puerto Rico*. *(look for these on a city map of San Juan- its in interesting scene and view) .  You can do all this in one day if you have to,  but there is more to see so be sure and go back and just explore narrow  the cobblestone streets  *ON FOOT.  *I have done it many many times even as I'm pushing 80 years old now, and out of shape besides.

*Only bring your car into San Juan if you have to !  ( But the is a big  block long indoor multifloored fee required parking garage up hill from the ferry terminal, if you have to !

Have Fun !  Perry*


----------



## DukeLeto2 (Jun 8, 2021)

PerryKing said:


> Check out car rental rates first. I’m due to got Wild Oak Ranch in Sa Antonio in July ......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hello, did I read this right that you have Wild Oak Ranch in SA in July? Is that to rent out or trade for yourself, or something else? Curious because I'll be in San Antonio in July. 
Thanks!
Scott


----------



## PerryKing (Jun 8, 2021)

DukeLeto2 said:


> Hello, did I read this right that you have Wild Oak Ranch in SA in July? Is that to rent out or trade for yourself, or something else? Curious because I'll be in San Antonio in July.
> Thanks!
> Scott


*I have a reservation (2 actually: a  7 days plus 2 days - One  Bedroom ) to stay at Wild Oak Ranch from July 11th though  check out on July 20th, 2021.  As of now I do plan on staying there during those dates.  I have not bought an airline ticket yet.  However,  it's not a Must do for me at this point.  At least until I buy an air ticket. Were you looking for something there? *


----------



## DukeLeto2 (Jun 8, 2021)

PerryKing said:


> *I have a reservation (2 actually: a  7 days plus 2 days - One  Bedroom ) to stay at Wild Oak Ranch from July 11th though  check out on July 20th, 2021.  As of now I do plan on staying there during those dates.  I have not bought an airline ticket yet.  However,  it's not a Must do for me at this point.  At least until I buy an air ticket. Were you looking for something there? *



I'm actually staying during the same weekends but I'm already booked at the San Antonio Hyatt Hill Country resort for the last weekend and in Boerne on the weekend prior. Just wondering what was available that would be worth considering a pivot.


----------



## PerryKing (Jun 11, 2021)

OK- That's nice,  especially the *Hyatt Hill Country Resort,* (Built on an original Ranch )- The Spa Building is part of the original ranch House)  and* Boerne* interesting also.  Nice.   (How about *Gruene (and Gruene Hall* ) someday ?  Maybe Look me up while we are there.  You see my real name on here, but I won't now yours. *Perry*


----------



## PerryKing (Jul 13, 2021)

Well I’m here now if you are. Look me up. I’m in 6267. 

Weather today ( Tuesday 13July) is overcast. That’s nice. Makes it cooler ! 

I’m learning to exist here with out a rental car. Turns out that from the airport to the club via LIFT was about $28 and seamless from the ride share curb on the lower level of the airpot. 

The restaurant on property JB’s is open for breakfast at 8AM and lunch until 5 PM. Closes at 5 PM. So no late dinners. 

Front desk says several nearby restaurants ( Pizza , Chinese) are good and familiar with delivery to the property. 

Plus food at the pools. Which are open. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PerryKing (Aug 20, 2021)

Car rental prices were out of sight, $1000 plus.  I just said No way will I pay that !  SO after taking Lyft from the airport for $28, I then learned to walk (mile or so) to the local bus stops, and to the Hyatt Hotel and Rudy's BBQ, (1.6 miles)  and also the Walmart Neighborhood market about a mile away.  AND YES it was hot,  Mid July but a few days were overcast. 


 I applied for  and received a Senior Citizens Discount Id for practically free rides on the San Antonio Bus system.  Then the same day I took the Bus  down to the *River Walk and the Alamo*. On Saturday eve I took the bus to a church near the Bus transfer center, and on the way back picked up some Chinese takeout, then that same evening into the pool for a late evening float around the lazy river ( Interrupted by a lightning storm) . Thus I had a great (economical ) time overall. And then after another $28 for Lyft back to the airport, a very nice, seamless ride, I felt good that I was able to surviving there without a car, and mostly enjoy my stay, and get a lot of exercise also.


----------



## PerryKing (Sep 18, 2021)

*For those that have never seen (or never will) the Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar surroundings here is a aerial view picture from around the year 2000 showing The Hyatt Cerromar Beach hotel and the Hyatt Vacation Club building looking in the picture that it  appears as it is almost attached to the main Hotel building.  (P.S. This week rentals of mid-size cars at the airport were only about $250 total,  for a week ) 

In the below picture, The Hacienda del Mar building is the building section showing to the left of the main double "Y"  shaped building.  

I just visited the club on September 14th, 2021, and it is looking great !  and the old Cerromar Beach Hotel is about half demolished.  They have been working on the demo for about 2 years now, and they don't seem to be in any big hurry, but slowly it is being chipped away by a small crew. 

At the right end (to the east ) of the golf course shown below is where the new Dorado Beach Ritz Carlton Reserve hotel is  now located on the site of the former Rockefeller resort opened in 1973 and later operated as the Hyatt Dorado Beach hotel.  *


----------



## PerryKing (Sep 18, 2021)

PerryKing said:


> However  the resort itself is a fun place to be,, and  is located in  a historic neighborhood ( The Historic Plantation, the Ritz Carlton  resort , the beach,  all part of the same golf course(s)  that the Hacienda del mar is  located next to. All part of the original Plantation.  You can visit the Plantation by just driving in through the guard gate, talk to the guard i,e  " Your going to play golf"  or "you going to the resturant" , because it is the entrance to the Golf Club house for the two operating golf courses and a public resturant and golf shop .
> 
> The Hacienda Del Mar guest used to have room charging privilege's at the Plantation resturant and golf course. but I'm sure that has since ended.  Visit the Ritz Carlton spa and see the life size oil painting of *Amelia Earhart *and learn about her connection to the Plantation and her friend , the daughter of the original plantation land owner, and who operated the plantation after her father died,  and who later  that sold the Plantation to Rockefeller who then developed the Beach Hotels that became the Hyatt's.  To get into the grounds of the Ritz you probably will have to have a lunch, dinner or spa reservation.  " The Plantation" is approximately across the street from the Ritz. The plantation was Formally a Sugar  Cane and Pineapple plantation, that encompassed all the land that in now comprises the plantation, the  Ritz Carlton, the three Golf courses , the Hacienda del Mar , all the residential areas between the original hotels and the all the hotel grounds.    See her small airport and Bi-plane that is   preserved on the Plantation property known as the "Plantation"  .  The Planation entrance is basically across the road from the Ritz Carlton Resort.  (a 6 Star Reserve Hotel)   Also visit the "Centro" part of Dorado the town, itself. The historic, and recently restored church on the park / plaza in the center of Dorado.
> 
> ...




But here is another article you can read about the new Ritz Carlton reserve at the other end of the golf course from the Hyatt Hacienda del mar and part of the history of the whole area including where the Hacienda del Mar is located.

How Ritz Carlton revived Laurance Rockefeller's Dorado Beach resort (spearswms.com)

Perry


----------



## PerryKing (Sep 29, 2021)

FYI:  The latest news and updates from the Resort manager at: Hyatt Hacienda del Mar  in Dorado Puerto Rico.


See the attached .PDF file.   Apparently the attached file will download when you click on the icon link (Probably to your download folder)  once its downloaded you will need to find it and open it from your computer.  BUT if you have any interest in the current situation at Hacienda del Mar it will be worth your  effort to download and  read it.


----------

